

Android is forcing nerds to become artistic - KiNg_au
http://androidhobbydev.com/2011/09/29/when-nerds-are-forced-to-get-artistic/

======
lionyo
Mobile is definitely pushing the trend where "user experience" is the goal
that developers push toward. And being "artistic" is one way to make the user
experience better

